# Sage Barista BES 875



## Paco (Dec 2, 2020)

Just purchased sage barista bes 875, the drip tray seems to fill very quickly, after power in it has 20ml, after one double shot and no use of steamer or hot water it has 75ml. Is this normal?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Paco said:


> Just purchased sage barista bes 875, the drip tray seems to fill very quickly, after power in it has 20ml, after one double shot and no use of steamer or hot water it has 75ml. Is this normal?


 Sounds like it. 75ml isn't much. Do other machines fill more slowly?


----------



## Paco (Dec 2, 2020)

My previous Gaggia didn't waste water


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Paco said:


> My previous Gaggia didn't waste water


 All machines expel water don't they?, that's why they have drip trays. What are the off runs amounts of other machines?


----------



## Paco (Dec 2, 2020)

Not aware of others, but I'm at 75/80ml just need to know if that is norm for this sage model. Thanks for your interest


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

I found my BE expelled a lot of water, needed emptying a lot


----------

